# Trailer Sled



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A neighbor was moving out and put this sled by the side of the road for someone to take. Meet Someone!

Bullwinkle welded some bed frames into a hitch and it should provide entertainment to my great-grandkids next week. That is if there's any snow.

Gave it a testing and all is well. Just need some flexible plexiglass for the windshield.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, you'll be getting a job helping Cam haul yotes out of those river bottoms.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sweet!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Man nice find those were great fun to ride in when I was a kid and it will keep you’re great grandkids entertained for years to come


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like fun to this big kid !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The price was right including the bed frames. Good junk to hang onto.

I'm considering a fresh paint job in International red to match one of my tractors. Bullwinkle wants to install some wheels, in place of the snow runners. (A complete set of 4 were tossed out with the sled.) Would be a great transport vehicle at the tractor show and most likely the only one around. We'll see if we can fashion some type of quick-change mount for dual-purpose use.

Not sure when all this will get to the top of the list. For now, I am completely renovating a 4-bedroom house that I picked up for taxes and that's keeping me and some friends quite busy.

I've found I'm not much good at retirement but I'm working on it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some good plans for it down the road, Ya I get the gears all the time about retirement (bank says no) being the oldest working at the brewery, the young workers can't figure out how I can work full time and farm. I could use a man of your talents around here Glen, pay not so good But the food should keep you hanging around. Ha !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm really expecting to work on the retirement thing soon after the house sells.

It was quality built in 1969 and requires many updates. It had no overhead light fixtures, so I added wiring and ceiling fans in each of the four bedrooms. Didn't even have a wall outlet in any of the 3 bathrooms. New doors, new ceramic bathroom floors and tub surrounds, vanities, new appliances,2 new patio doors, new front door, new deck outside and plenty more on the list including exterior upgrades.

Already filled two 30-yard containers and one 10-yard and more to go just from the 50 years worth of collecting stuff.

The neighbors love what I'm doing and honk and wave every time I'm outdoors, because the junkies that lived there trashed the outside with junk cars and such. They also ran a crime/burglary ring from the house, too. And, this was going on in a very nice, older community.

Been missing too much fun doing this stuff and this one should be my last.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> I'm really expecting to work on the retirement thing soon after the house sells.
> 
> It was quality built in 1969 and requires many updates. It had no overhead light fixtures, so I added wiring and ceiling fans in each of the four bedrooms. Didn't even have a wall outlet in any of the 3 bathrooms. New doors, new ceramic bathroom floors and tub surrounds, vanities, new appliances,2 new patio doors, new front door, new deck outside and plenty more on the list including exterior upgrades.
> 
> ...


How easy is it getting building materials, up here getting supplies is pretty tough plus the prices are up a 1000 %. Getting anything is either backordered or not available since covid has shut so many plants down.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You have to do what you love in retirement, if you stop life will, I assume, go downhill. Relaxing and smelling roses is okay and probably good in moderation. Do what you love, love what you do. 
I have to go now, the wife is yelling at me to take the garbage out.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Menard's is now my go-to supplier. Isles of particular items as compared to very little at other big box stores like Home Depot. Haven't noticed any significant cost increases, but with what I'm doing, I gotta keep going 'till done no matter what.

And, YD, I hear ya. I have plans that don't involve labor for others or for profit. Done with all that. I wanna go camping and fishing more in this great state. I'm done missing out.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I remember riding in one of those as a kid ????????

Glen you should have left the house 60's retro... 4 wind up alarm clocks, swag-chain celing lamps and put in some green shag carpeting... ????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's the crap I've been hauling to the dumpsters! The pad under the carpet was pure dust. And, no overhead lighting, so I added ceiling fans in all 4 bedrooms. No wall outlets in the bathrooms, either, so I added them. New everything!

Kids had a blast in the snow sled. Had to keep the speed down without the windshield in place. Took this mini Luge to one of my only hills, but it was good enough: Mini Luge Fun Downhill - YouTube


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, you've been busy.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Off on Christmas Holiday and learned the answer to the age-old question: Are we having fun yet?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome! Gotta love kiddy giggles.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just as much fun for ol' Grandpa, too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic. Glen, fun was had by all.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like fun is the hitch on that quad rated to pull that kind of weight would hate to see someone get hurt


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw one like that on skis and was setup for use in the snow that they wanted $1300 for on Craigslist.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know about any rating, Pokey, but we reinforced the angle iron with a hefty square tube under it taken from a climbing ladder for a treestand. More reinforcing pieces were added to the structure underneath, as well. We're going to change the actual hitch to one from a garden trailer that I have.

Appreciate the concern.


----------

